# CONFIG_PROTECT szwankuje.

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Przy niektórych paczkach - nie wszystkich nie działa zmienna CONFIG_PROTECT.

w make.conf mam jak byk:

```
grep PROTECT /etc/portage/make.conf

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"
```

Tymczasem np Postfix się wywala na:

```
 [ ok ]

!!! copy /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-3.5.8-r1/image/etc/postfix/relocated -> /etc/postfix/relocated failed.

!!! [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: b'/etc/postfix/relocated#new' -> b'/etc/postfix/relocated'
```

Niedawno sudo przy aktualizacji nadpisało /etc/sudoers, postfix wyczyścil hasła z saslpass, dovecot napisał swoje konfigi, dosyć to wkurzające jest.

zmienne w powłoce basha:

```
CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/sandbox.d /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/terminfo /etc/dconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/revdep-rebuild

CONFIG_PROTECT=/var/bind /opt/sonar/conf /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/config /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-3.0

```

Na razie wszystkie ważne konfigi potraktowałem chattr +i, ale preoblematyczne  paczki przez to się wywalają przy instalacji. 

Problem pojawił się na 100% po aktualizacji portage jakiś czas temu, zaczęło się chyba od tej wersji:

sys-apps/portage-3.0.12

Jak to poprawić?

----------

